# Windows Benachrichtigung erzeugen



## dereki2000 (2. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Wissen, wie ich eine Benachrichtigung im Info Center erzeuge. Also so wie das viele Programme machen, wenn irgendetwas ist.
Danke

Dereki2000


----------



## Robat (2. Mrz 2018)

Erster Eintrag bei Google: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34490218/how-to-make-a-windows-notification-in-java


----------



## dereki2000 (2. Mrz 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Erster Eintrag bei Google: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34490218/how-to-make-a-windows-notification-in-java


Danke, ich habe ein paar Dinge gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Ich gucke es mir mal an.


----------

